# Finally bought a new car after all the test driving



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I've test driven so many cars in the last few weeks and finally made a decision and the funny part is I didn't test drive the car I bought.

Here is what I test drove (at least that I could remember)
- Acura RL & TL
- Audi A6 3.2
- Lexus GS300 AWD & GS430
- Mercedes E500
- BMW 530i & 330i (E90)
- Infiniti M35 AWD 
- Infiniti G35x
- Nissan Maxima
- Honda Accord EX V-6

I ended up with a Audi A6 4.2 (335 hp & 310Lbs. Torque) It is a pretty sweet car, it has the Navigation, voice activation, no key needed to start the car, plus a lot of other features. The color is a dark blue (similiar to Orient blue) with Amaretta Interior (kinda like the natural brown). I never drove the 4.2 but I will for the first time tonight when I pick it up.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

If you did not test drive it, then how is it that you decided that was the car for you? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats, Alan.........what does your wife have to say about your penchant for cars?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> If you did not test drive it, then how is it that you decided that was the car for you? :dunno:


Process of elimination....he didn't like the other ones enough to buy 'em. :rofl:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, finally! I never thought you would buy another car.  :stickpoke 

Good choice Alan. I really like the way the new A6 looks...the new A4 I'm not so sure about.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Congrats! But now starts the hunt for the replacement car :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> Congrats! But now starts the hunt for the replacement car :rofl:


:bustingup :bustingup

Congrats Alan, did you decide on the wheels?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> :bustingup :bustingup
> 
> Congrats Alan, did you decide on the wheels?


These, of course:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> If you did not test drive it, then how is it that you decided that was the car for you? :dunno:


I've driven the new A6 3.2 a bunch of times and I love the car, my only complaint was I wanted more power plus the engine I am getting is the same as the S4's and I've driven my fathers a lot ...

Add the two together and I've got my car, I know it's going to drive great plus I really love my Audi Allroad so I was kinda leaning towards it !!!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

AF said:


> I've driven the new A6 3.2 a bunch of times and I love the car, my only complaint was I wanted more power plus the engine I am getting is the same as the S4's and I've driven my fathers a lot ...
> 
> Add the two together and I've got my car, I know it's going to drive great plus I really love my Audi Allroad so I was kinda leaning towards it !!!


Congrats, Alan. I'm glad you didn't go for the Saab(  ).


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumbup:Alan.

Can I buy an option to buy the car from you when you get bored with it in six months:AF330i:
j/k I hope you enjoy it, I have not drive one yet.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats to you Alain. I only wish you would have driven the Infiniti M45. But alas, poor Yorick, I'm sure the AWD will be kind to you in those harsh NYC winters...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Holy cr*p ... I picked this car up this morning and it is freakin crazy how amazing it is, nop need for a key, everything in the world is adjustable from the daytime running lights, to the sound and tone of the rear parking guide ... It is the most modern and technological (is that a word) car I have ever had and also has the awesome feel of a sports sedan along with some major horsepower ... all I can say is thank g-d (and I can't say that enough) I am lucky enough to have this awesome machine.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Alan-- I don't think I've ever heard you be this excited about a car. Sounds like a great choice.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Settle an argument for me Alan. A co-worker of mine has an A6 2.7T. I told him you bought a new 4.2 and he said 'kewl'. I said 'good for Alan' but I think the 4-spoke steering wheel looks like arse. He said he thought there was a 3-spoke sport wheel option. I couldn't find one on Audi's web site, but of course that doesn't mean one doesn't exist.

What are your thoughts about the grandpa Moses 4-spoke wheel, Alan?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

HS said:


> Settle an argument for me Alan. A co-worker of mine has an A6 2.7T. I told him you bought a new 4.2 and he said 'kewl'. I said 'good for Alan' but I think the 4-spoke steering wheel looks like arse. He said he thought there was a 3-spoke sport wheel option. I couldn't find one on Audi's web site, but of course that doesn't mean one doesn't exist.
> 
> What are your thoughts about the grandpa Moses 4-spoke wheel, Alan?


 I like the new 4 spoke wheel, it has a really nice material on it that feels good to the hands. The one on my dads S4 cab feels good and looks even better (3 spoke) but it doesn't have the cool controls on it which is a shame audi should really come to the plate and offer the 3 spoke with the radio and MMI controls on it.

Meanwhile it is a small thing in the big picture if you know what i mean. Tell your friend I loved my Allroad 2.7t but this new A6 is freakin unbeleivable ... not just the feel of it but also the ambiance is incredible. I feel like i am driving a futuristic car with all the incredible features it has. Plus coming from a 2.7t, unfortunatley Audi didn't give a comparable model so you either go down in power to the 6 cylinder or you get a torque boost and instant feel of the 4.2 8 cyl.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> Congrats Alan-- I don't think I've ever heard you be this excited about a car. Sounds like a great choice.


 Thanks Rob, you really helped me pout things into perspective with this quote, it is true, I haven't bought a new car that I felt like this about since I purchased my 1993 Corvette ... thanks :thumbup:

Here are a couple of pics

EDIT (oops reposted the right pic)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> Thanks Rob, you really helped me pout things into perspective with this quote, it is true, I haven't bought a new car that I felt like this about since I purchased my 1993 Corvette ... thanks :thumbup:


So, I take it you don't miss the RX-8? ANy pics of the interior you've been raving about? I actually haven't seen to many pics of the new A6 interior? BTW, is the new A6 wagon out yet? I'm asking because my mom is starting to look for a new wagon to replace her Passat.


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice car! Post some more pics please. 

Also... why didn't you get the A8 style wheels? (the ones with many spokes that are/look chromed) Those would look killer on black.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on the purchase...nice pics


----------

